# Demasoni Tankmates



## JDubBuff (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all this is my first post i have been reading cichlid-forum.com for about a year now and finally decided to sign up and join in. I am currently running a 55 gallon kenyi tank and want to redo it with a new species. I sold the kenyi and am interested in keeping p demasoni, im thinking 10 sounds like a good round number. my main question is can i keep my Julidochromis marlieri, who has been living well with the kenyi and is a good 5 inches long, with the demasoni? another question about the demasoni.. the ones my local store just got in all look healthy but their coloration is darkblue/black with fairly white stripes unlike most the demasoni i see on the internet that have a very nice royal blue color where these have white. is this typical of juveniles and they will get blue with age or do you think this batch of fish will most likely retain that white color and not turn blue with maturity?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

The julidochromis would probably be fine with the demasoni, they mostly just fight with each other. I would go with a minimum of 15 demasoni. Coloration will vary depending on the lighting, I have never seen a white striped demasoni before.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I neither have seen white striped dems. If you are going to keep them I would go with at least about 15. 10 might result in some dead fish. I have never had much luck with them...I had about 25 or so at one time and they slowly died off and now I'm down to 1. :roll:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are the demasoni the only species of mbuna that you want? If so, I'd go with more like 20 of them.

But not with white stripes! :wink:


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I have successfully kept 10 demasonis in a tank for over a year without losing any. The key is to get them before they are adults so they can grow up together. Also be sure to have PLENTY of hiding spots/caves.

I agree with the poster above: If they have white stripes, then maybe they are mislabeled.
Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## JDubBuff (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody the info is really helpful. ill try to get a picture with my digi. i was initially interested in the demasoni because of their great blue stripes and active/curious nature but after researching the demasoni more im thinking i might look into another breed because of the aggression and buying 20 fish at 15$ a pop might stretch the budget a bit right now.

thanks again!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, $15/fish. I want to say I've seen places where you can buy juvi's for like $5 each.

I've never had much luck with them and I'm down to one single one, but they are pretty fish.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

aquabid.com there is always a seller on there with a group of them for 50-100 bucks.


----------



## JDubBuff (Aug 4, 2009)

dang... i need to find a new local fish store it seems more and more that they overprice everything from fish to supplies.

anyone know of a good store in the boulder colorado area?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Check online. I have had pretty good luck with ordering fish online.


----------



## JDubBuff (Aug 4, 2009)

i checked out aqua bid.. lots of nice fish on there for decent prices. is this site reliable for the most part? i would like to do yellow and red or yellow and blue probably all mbunas i was looking at yellow labs and red zebras.. any thoughts?


----------

